# Windows 98 SE: MP3 player USB



## guitarman (17. Dezember 2003)

Hi ,
ich hab den USB MP3 player 128 MB von gericom . Windows 98 SE erkennt den 
nicht automatisch. Die Software von Gericom bringt auch nichts (unter Win 2000 
funktionierts ohne probleme). 

Weiss jemand wo ich einen passenden treiber für WIN 98 SE finde ? Gibt es da universal treiber ? 

dank und gruss
guitarman


----------



## Tim C. (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich möchte dir nicht den Mut nehmen, aber bei meinem Vater auf Win 98 SE habe ich auch vergebens versucht einen USB Stick ans Laufen zu bekommen 
Ist wohl ein bekanntes Problem.


----------



## guitarman (18. Dezember 2003)

dankeschön, hoffe natürlich du hast unrecht . Auf der Produktverpackung 
wird versprochen lauffähig mit Treiber für Windows 98 . Wenn es den garnicht gibt wär das schon ne frechheit...
meine hoffnung ist weiterhin ein universaltreiber


----------



## Lord-Lance (18. Dezember 2003)

So weit ich mich erinnern kann muss auf der Windows 98 SE CD ein Treiber für die USB Schnittstelle zu finden sein. Frag mich aber jetzt nicht wo.  Die USB Schnittstelle wird bei Windows 98 SE nicht automatisch installiert.

Gruss
Lord-Lance


----------



## guitarman (20. Dezember 2003)

der treiber auf der windows cd bringt mich nicht weiter bzw ist schon installiert. der mp3 player wird weiter nicht  als laufwerk angezeigt.


----------



## Tim C. (20. Dezember 2003)

Noch als kurzen Einwurf. Auf der Hülle des USB-Sticks von meinem Vater stand auch "Lauffähig unter Win98", dafür hat mich der Verkäufer beim Zurückgeben etwas ausgelacht, dass ich (bzw. eigentlich mein Vater) beim Kauf geglaubt habe.


----------



## guitarman (20. Dezember 2003)

so langsam werd ich wohl nich drumherum kommen und meinem schön stabilen win 98  lebewohl zusagen. noch einen tag warte ich -dann kommt wohl oder übel xp drauf.


----------



## guitarman (29. Dezember 2003)

reumütig zum win98 zurückgekehrt such ich weiterhin nach ner möglichkeit den sch...mp3 player zum laufen zu kriegen ...
mfg


----------



## Fosco (1. Januar 2004)

Schaun se mal
ftp://ftp.gericom.com/USB-MP3Player/

Ich hoffe das hilft.
Und unter win2k funktioniert das auf Anhieb, da Win2K seine eigenen Treiber für ein Wechselbares Medium parat hat. Genauso wie WInXP.
Nur Win98-/se und die älteren Betriebssysteme haben diesen Treiber nicht.

Und ich lege dir echt ans Herz auf min. Win2K umzusteigen.
Win98SE wird nicht mehr supportet und da wirst du andauernd Probleme bekommen!

Ich wünsch dir wat.


----------



## guitarman (1. Januar 2004)

dass kenn ich leider auch schon -hilft leider auch nix .aber danke trotzdem.


----------



## Fosco (1. Januar 2004)

ok eine andere Möglichkeit.
Hast du einen AMD und nen Viachipsatz?
Dann guck mal hier:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...25-952b-4dab-b7a1-f3b0ec1e50d8&DisplayLang=de


----------



## guitarman (1. Januar 2004)

nö,habs dennoch installiert ,brachte nix. naja ich geb noch nicht auf. werd mal noch ein bisschen in den tiefen der microsoft seiten stöbern vielleicht find ich noch was.  war ja schon mal ne heisse spur !


----------



## Zwockel (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich hatte dass selbe Problem, bin dann bei meiner Suche im Net auf folgenden Hinweis gestoßen. Quelle ist eine gewisse Margarita, der ich sehr gerne gedankt hätte, bin jedoch noch nicht zu ihr durchgekommen. 
Unter folgender Adresse findest Du ein Installationsprogramm, ähnlich dem von Gericom. Allerdings erscheinen im Expansionsfenster keine Schriftzeichen, da es sich um chinesische handelt. Einfach erfahrungsgemäß handeln.
Bei mir funktioniert der Mp3 Player jetzt einwandfrei.

http://www.phison.com/page_c/pen drive/v119r022.exe

Viel Glück damit !


----------



## guitarman (4. Januar 2004)

Hi ,danke habs installiert: nach wie vor seh ich den mp3 player nicht als laufwerk im explorer. 
hast Du noch irgendwas gemacht ausser dem setup ?

Gruss


----------



## Zwockel (5. Januar 2004)

Nochmal Hallo,

nachdem  installieren der Software, habe ich den Mp3-Player in einen freien USB Port gesteckt. Windows hat daraufhin mit der Meldung "Neue Hardware gefunden" reagiert und selbständig nach einen Treiber gesucht, ihn gefunden und installiert. Dieses Ganze zwei mal.
Danach ist der Mp3-Player nur wenn er gesteckt ist als zusätzliches Wechsellaufwerk im Explorer zu sehen. Nun kann darauf wie auf jedes andere Laufwerk zugegriffen und geschrieben werden.

So hat es bei mir geklappt. Ich hoffe damit erreichst Du Dein Ziel jetzt.

Ciau !


----------



## guitarman (6. Januar 2004)

so bin ich auch vorgegangen . Windows hat sich dann erstmal mit nem "black screen" verabschiedet. nach zweimal booten gings dann aber wieder.aber vom MP3 player wills nix wissen. hast du eigentlich über haupt auch win98 SE 
Welchen player hast du ?


----------



## Zwockel (6. Januar 2004)

Jetzt aber !

Ja, ich habe auch Win 98 SE und den "Gericom USB Mp3-Player mit 128 MB ".

Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

1. Download der gepackten Treiberdatei von bereits genannter Adresse.

2. Entpacken dieser Datei durch doppelklicken. Hierbei erschien dann das schon genannte Fenster ohne Schriftzeichen, in dem trotzdem das Zielverzeichnis angegeben werden musste, in dem die Dateien endgültig gespeichert werden sollten. Irgendwo auf der Festplatte.

3. In dieses Verzeichnis habe ich danach gewechselt und die "Setup.exe" durch einen Doppleklick gestartet. Das Programm hat dann einen Neustart des Rechners gefordert, den ich auch durchgeführt habe.

4. Anschließend steckte ich den USB Mp3-Player in einen freien USB-Port. Windows meldete :" Neue Hardware gefunden ", suchte selbständig nach einen Treiber, fand ihn auch, um ihn zu installieren. Dies zweimal.

So sollte es eigentlich auch bei Dir klappen. Vielleicht musst Du zunächst jedoch noch Reste vormaliger Installationsversuche entfernen.

Ciau !


----------



## guitarman (6. Januar 2004)

Leute es ist vollbracht  Das ding läuft ! Danke an Zwockel und die anderen für die Tips und letztlich die Lösung. 

ich hab nochmal alles deinstalliert was ich bzgl. USB Treiber draufgeamcht hatte und es nochmal mit dem treiber, den Zwockel genannt hat, versucht. Automatisch wurde er bei mir wieder nicht erkannt aber ich hab nochmal  die Hardwarekennung angestossen und da hats dann geschnaggelt !
Gruss und nochmals Dank ,-hats  doch tatsächlich noch hingehauen !
WIN98 forerver       (naja)


----------



## julian hat ne frage (30. Januar 2004)

*Und wie ist das bei XP?*

Ja, ich habe das gleiche Problem (das wenn ich mein USB kabel in das USP "loch" stecke reagiert der pc nicht) Ich habe befolgt was da bei euch stand , hat aber nichts genützt und jetzt wollt ich fragen ob ihr vieleicht noch eine andere möglichkeit kennt (ich habe win xp) danke im voraus 

Julian


----------



## guitarman (31. Januar 2004)

win xp müsste es eigentlich automatisch erkennen (ich habs mal bei xp probiert,ging ohne probleme). was meinst du mit kabel der gericom mp3 player ist doch ein stick ?


----------



## julian hat ne frage (31. Januar 2004)

ich habe keinen gericom player ich habe einen ganznormealen mit USB Kabel! ich hab gedacht da könnte mia eina helfen!


----------



## Torsi (23. Februar 2004)

*Gericom MP3-Player/Memory-Stick*

Hallo Guitarman, hallo Zwockel!

Ich bin auf Euren Dialog bzgl. des Gericom MP3-Players gestoßen und bin hoch erfreut, dass Ihr das Problem unter Win98SE lösen konntet. Ich habe das gleiche Problem, da mein altes Laptop noch unter Win98SE läuft. 
Leider funktioniert nun die URL zu der Treiber-Seite aus China nicht mehr (die ich auch in einem anderen Forum von der erwähnten Margarita schon fand). 
Hat vielleicht einer von Euch den Treiber gespeichert und kann ihn mir irgendwie zugänglich machen oder mailen? Das wäre super!   

Grüße
Torsi

P.S.: Julian, leider kann ich zu Deiner Frage nichts beisteuern, sorry.

P.P.S.: HALT, alles zurück! Habe den Treiber (v119r022.exe) einfach über google gesucht und unter http://www.pendriveshop.de/driver/ gefunden! Werde das erst einmal probieren! Danke trotzdem!

P.P.P.S.: SUPER: Mit dem o.g. Treiber läuft der Gericom MP3-Player/Memory-Stick unter Win98SE. Installation siehe Anleitung von Zwockel. Danke und tschüß!


----------



## Tanndo (14. März 2004)

Und jetzt ich! ich habe auch das Problem mit Win98 udn dem Gericom USP MP3Player und leider gar keine Ahung was Computer anggeht, aber das der Chinalink nicht geht hab ich jetzt auch schon gemerkt . Was also tun, ich hab das nicht geschnallt, hab eben auf dem link geklilckt und da stand was von downlooad und dann auch "fertig" abr es war nur dieses "hier ist ein bild aber ich zeige es nicht an"-symbol zu sehen. was denn nun? kann noch mal jemand einem blutigen laien helfen?


----------



## Torsi (15. März 2004)

Hallo Tanndo!

Ich habe eben noch einmal versucht, den Treiber über den Link oben in meinem Beitrag downzuloaden und es funktioniert noch immer.  Wenn Du auf den Link klickst, erscheint die Internetseite "Index of driver". Dann klickst Du auf den ersten Treiber in der Liste (USB 11 v119r022.exe), danach öffnet sich die Dialogbox "Dateidownload", hier klickst Du auf "speichern" und speicherst den Treiber auf Deinem Computer (am besten einfach auf dem Desktop, da findest Du sie am schnellsten wieder). 
Danach kannst Du die Internetseite verlassen und doppelklickst auf den Treiber auf Deinem Desktop. Nun beginnt der Installationsprozeß des Treibers. Befolge die Anweisungen der Installation. Du mußt Deinen Rechner nach dieser Installation neu starten. Nachdem der Rechner wieder neu gestartet ist, muß noch weiter installiert werden, aber daran kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern (und sitzte hier an einem XP-Rechner, an dem ich es nicht nochmal probieren kann), was aber oben in dem Beitrag von Zwockel sehr gut erklärt ist. Wichtig ist erstmal, dass Du den Treiber "sauber" runtergeladen bekommst. Warum da bei Dir nur ein Bild erschienen ist, kann ich mir nicht erklären. Vielleicht hast Du nur auf das Logo geklickt und mit der rechten Maustaste "speichern unter" gemacht? Versuch noch´mal, einfach direkt auf den Treiber zu klicken, bis die Dialogbox erscheint.

Viel Glück! 
Torsi


----------



## AudioslaveFan (20. September 2004)

Also ich hab das gleichen Probs mit dem Gericom Player.
Hab den Treiber runtergeladen, das Setup gemacht und neu gestartet, aber was muss ich denn noch weiter installieren?! Automatisch wird da nichts mehr angezeigt ..
LG, Lisa


----------

